# Hard-Boiled Quail Eggs?



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Has anyone ever hard-boiled quail eggs? I wonder how long they need to be boiled to come out right?

Thanks!

NeHi


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Boil them for 5 minutes.

I don't know about pickling. I never pickled eggs, though I will get around to it some day.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

mmm. I recently tried a freinds pickled quail eggs. yum. I never in a million years thought I would like pickled eggs.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Thank you, Ladycat. Do you put them in cold water, bring to a boil, then time for 5 minutes? Or do you put them in the water once it's boiling, then time?

Thanks,
NeHi


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

nehimama said:


> Thank you, Ladycat. Do you put them in cold water, bring to a boil, then time for 5 minutes? Or do you put them in the water once it's boiling, then time?
> 
> Thanks,
> NeHi


Place them in cold water, bring to a boil, time for 5 minutes. Remove from fire and drain the water out. Peel them when they're cooled off. 

Coturnix eggs are kind of funny to peel. The shell doesn't shatter like a chicken egg. But once you get the hang of it you can practically unzip them.

I'll be glad when I have quail again.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

You can also toss the boiled eggs in vinegar overnight and in the morning the shells are dissolved and the membrane wipes off. Handy when you boil a pot full.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

There was another thread on steaming eggs to get them hard-boiled. It worked beautifully! I steamed the quail eggs for 10 minutes, then put them in ice water. It worked beautifully.

THANK YOU to the poster who told us about steaming eggs (20 minutes for regular sized hens' eggs). I don't think I'll ever boil eggs again. The steaming method works perfectly.

NeHi


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't boil eggs, though I do cook them in water. I place the eggs in a pot of cold water, and then bring the eggs and water to a full rolling boil. Put a tight-fitting lid on the pot and remove from heat. Let stand 12 minutes for jumbo eggs, 10 minutes for large. Run cold water over the eggs to chill them and stop the cooking. They come out perfect every time with lovely yellow yolks that are never dark or overcooked.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Sorry! I failed to clarify my point. The steaming vs. boiling makes the eggs easy to peel - even fresh ones. It works.

NeHi


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I saw a dish topped with sliced quail eggs...they were so small and pretty...


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Quail eggs are also really cute dyed for Easter.


----------

